# LED Options for 48x23x23 tank



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Your in luck 
(sort of)

48 is currently cheaper than the 32"...
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-48/


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link! That is one powerful light... Can you even run it at 100% without your plants lighting on fire? 

I should have mentioned in the original post that I will probably be getting an Apex controller, so any light that can be connected to the Apex I can control from there. That may open up a lot more options in my price range.


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Your in luck
> (sort of)
> 
> 48 is currently cheaper than the 32"...
> https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-48/


I noticed that light is very very blue. Do they have a better freshwater version of that light? or do you find that spectrum works well? If I could I would switch out half of those blues for more whites and maybe a few more reds. 

I've also been looking at the build my led lights. They could be controlled with the apex led module, though i'm not sure if I could get away with 1 light or if i'd need two. 

It looks like the beamsworks fixtures which can have controllers added, not sure how much work that would take but I could probably do that. 

I've been toying with the idea of using 2 or 3 Planted+ 24/7 fixtures. I've loved my past Finnex lights, and looking at the PAR data if I had 2 set up I think I can still get into the low "high" light regime. 

Finally I have been thinking about getting something like the 24/7 for the morning/evenings and then supplementing with a more powerful light on a standard timer that could give me the PAR I need during the peak photoperiod. 

Lots of options, not sure what the best choice is.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Personally i would look for BML, Kessil, Orphek PR72planted, for example. The tank is somewhat high and you want high light. That is just my personal opinion.

Finnex i think you would need at least 2, even so, i do not know if you would have the light you are looking for, considering distance light from substrate.

Michel.


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Personally i would look for BML, Kessil, Orphek PR72planted, for example. The tank is somewhat high and you want high light. That is just my personal opinion.
> 
> ...


The Kessil and the Orphek both look interesting, never seen those before. Unfortunately it looks like for their shape and throw I would need to get 2 to cover my tank, which takes the price to $500+ which is just out of my reach right now considering everything else I need to buy. 

A single BMLed XB fixture seems like the most economic option that still gives me the control via Apex and the PAR output I need. 

The photon 48 is still a compelling option as well, but I'm not sure about that spectrum. About the same as the BML price wise if I just get the Apex without the dimmer module.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

BML give a 3 year warranty, which is one point for them.

The Photon that's a lot of blue leds, it will have a saltwater look, I am not sure it is the best spectrum either. I see 4 fans, which themselves consume electricity, defeating partially the purpose of buying leds, and are they silent? another component that can break. I see 2 years warranty, which is not bad.

Just my 2 cents, I am not a specialist by any means.

Michel


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> BML give a 3 year warranty, which is one point for them.
> 
> The Photon that's a lot of blue leds, it will have a saltwater look, I am not sure it is the best spectrum either. I see 4 fans, which themselves consume electricity, defeating partially the purpose of buying leds, and are they silent? another component that can break. I see 2 years warranty, which is not bad.
> 
> ...


Photons can be had in a "freshwater" spectrum.. Or built to spec..

To the o/p
I'd suggest checking w/ Logan to see if the sale price includes the fw OR custom..


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Photons can be had in a "freshwater" spectrum.. Or built to spec..
> 
> To the o/p
> I'd suggest checking w/ Logan to see if the sale price includes the fw OR custom..


Thanks I sent them a message to see. Is there a specific custom layout you would recommend that you or someone you know has used? Not sure what their freshwater layout looks like, I asked them to include that as well so I can take a look.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aja31 said:


> Thanks I sent them a message to see. Is there a specific custom layout you would recommend that you or someone you know has used? Not sure what their freshwater layout looks like, I asked them to include that as well so I can take a look.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/941866-60-gallon-starfire-dutch-3.html


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> Photons can be had in a "freshwater" spectrum.. Or built to spec..
> 
> To the o/p
> I'd suggest checking w/ Logan to see if the sale price includes the fw OR custom..


Ok good to know, thanks.


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

I got their "freshwater spec" layout from Logan and he said it is included in the sale price. However it was still much too blue for my taste, more like a reef lite. I sent him the custom layout as I like that one a lot, and the tank it is on looks awesome. We'll see if they will do custom at the sale price. If he will do custom at that price then I will probably go ahead and get that one. It is cheaper than getting 2 BML's and since it has its own controller I can downgrade from the Apex to the Apex Jr. and it will end up almost meeting my original budget considerations.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aja31 said:


> , more like a reef lite.


LOL, I think that was my first quote too..


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

That's because it is a reef light lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

Well they agreed to do the custom spectrum for me at the sale price, so I went ahead and ordered one. They have pretty awesome customer service, pretty excited to get the light. However they did say it would be 3-4 weeks before I get it since they have to build it to spec. Doesn't matter though, still about 6 months out from actually getting the tank set up... still need to buy a house first.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah i need a bigger house too for having larger tank(s)


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Yeah i need a bigger house too for having larger tank(s)


Well right now i'm on the 18th floor of an apartment lol. I don't think the tank crashing through the other 17 floors would make me popular with my neighbors, so it has been sitting there empty for a year now. Finally finishing up graduate school and looking for a job, so once I get a job, and a house, I can finally set it up. The key will be convincing my wife to let me put it in the living room instead of the basement.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

aja31 said:


> micheljq said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i need a bigger house too for having larger tank(s)
> ...


I'm lucky in the aspect that I am the wife so I make the rules about where tanks can go hahaha, and 99% of the time my husband is cool with it.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Check out these pendant lights, red led for red plants;
HALO LED Light Fixtures | Aquatic Life


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

My light arrived today!!! It came way faster than I was expecting. It will be sitting useless for the next 3 months, but I opened it up and set it up anyway.

WOW is it bright. Luckily I can customize it by 30 minute interval, so it will be perfect. Came with a very nice hanging kit which I hadn't even considered, but now I am leaning towards that. 

Pictures below of Sunny (100%), Cloudy (50%) and Moonlight. Much brighter in person.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

How much did you change the diodes????
separate channel looks would be appreciated...


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> How much did you change the diodes????
> separate channel looks would be appreciated...


I went with the custom spectrum you linked earlier. I could have fiddled with it a little, but it seemed pretty good as is. I will try and get some pictures of the different channels. I'm actually hoping to borrow the spectrometer from work this weekend and see what the total spectrum is at various places in the tank. I don't have access to a PAR meter but i've been thinking of building one, so maybe in the future.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aja31 said:


> I went with the custom spectrum you linked earlier. I could have fiddled with it a little, but it seemed pretty good as is. I will try and get some pictures of the different channels. I'm actually hoping to borrow the spectrometer from work this weekend and see what the total spectrum is at various places in the tank. I don't have access to a PAR meter but i've been thinking of building one, so maybe in the future.


got a Lux meter? We can do some down and dirty guessitmates of PAR from that..

A spectrophotometer.. I'm jealous..


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Given the size of the tank probably you can suspend that light quite high and still have good lighting at the substrate.

Michel


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> got a Lux meter? We can do some down and dirty guessitmates of PAR from that..
> 
> A spectrophotometer.. I'm jealous..


Alright here are some results:

CH 1 @ 100%
CH 2 @ 100%
Both Channels at 50%


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aja31 said:


> "snip"


GREAT!!! Thanks..

question:
Moonlights tied to ch1 (w/red) or is that just by choice?


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> GREAT!!! Thanks..
> 
> question:
> Moonlights tied to ch1 (w/red) or is that just by choice?


It is sort of tied to CH1. They stay on with CH1, but if CH1 goes to <10% all the other LED's turn off except for them.


----------

